# Cheap device to turn TV into Picture Frame



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of using a "media server" box to turn a TV into a giant picture frame. My main limitations are that is has to have HDMI output (cause the TV is wall hung and that's the only cables already run ... and I would rather not run new ones) and obviously I don't want to spend a fortune cause that would defeat the whole purpose of doing this.

I've been looking at the original WDTV, mainly cause it's the only one I really know about so far. Can anyone comment if this would be a decent choice for picture slideshow use? How are the transitions, are they nice, etc.

Would there be another option out there that's cheaper and/or better?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why not just use a dvd player that supports pictures on a DVD? Most do and are already set up to display photos as a slideshow.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Why not just use a dvd player that supports pictures on a DVD? Most do and are already set up to display photos as a slideshow.


I was thinking of that, but I would need a player that supports USB, cause my picture collection wouldn't fit on at DVD. The problem seems to be though that the DVD players that I've looked at so far (Phillips for example) have a max file limit of around 600 ... my picture collection is several thousand pictures.

If anyone does have a good suggestion for a DVD player that would work in my situation I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The file limit is there but you can simply place them in folders of less than 600 so you can access alot more of them. Dual layer DVDRs are cheep and hold over 8gb of pictures.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> The file limit is there but you can simply place them in folders of less than 600 so you can access alot more of them. Dual layer DVDRs are cheep and hold over 8gb of pictures.


I posted a question specifically about any DVD players that might fit the bill over in the DVD players sections. We'll see what comes up.

In the mean time if anyone else has any other suggestions, keep them coming.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

DVI to HDMi adapters are readily available. Wouldn't a slide-show screensaver do what you want?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

selden said:


> DVI to HDMi adapters are readily available. Wouldn't a slide-show screensaver do what you want?


Totally, but unfortunately I don't have a spare laptop with DVI output and buying one would sort of make it not cheap . Full blown desktop would be cheaper, but probably too big to fit where I need it to fit, plus it would be a huge waste of electricity to run a full desktop to accomplish this. But basically what I'm looking for is something that can replicate the Windows Slide Show screen saver, just cheaply and preferably low power.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

So why not a VGA to HDMI video converter? 
They're readily available to at prices between $50 and $150.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/350230072001?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes
http://www.smarthome.com/97370/USB-to-DVI-Display-Adapter-1600x1200-AN2440/p.aspx


----------



## doctorcilantro (Nov 17, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Totally, but unfortunately I don't have a spare laptop with DVI output and buying one would sort of make it not cheap . Full blown desktop would be cheaper, but probably too big to fit where I need it to fit, plus it would be a huge waste of electricity to run a full desktop to accomplish this. But basically what I'm looking for is something that can replicate the Windows Slide Show screen saver, just cheaply and preferably low power.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


You can get a tiny HTPC with HDMI for $300 on eBay that uses maybe 125w psu and will do 1080P.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Mac Mini?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

My HP laptop cost me $550 and has an HDMI output and all sorts of other features. 

It's an HP Pavilion Entertainment PC.


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

Does your tv have a usb or card slot. Most newer models do. You can use the viewer program and use it as a slide show. As for the media server, you could also take all your dvds and back them up on the HDD and just pull the movies off a list rather than using the dvd. Also works well if you have Netflixs or other downloadables.


----------

